# New Swift PVCs



## Steamdrivenandy

I think we must've all had our heads in a bucket for the last 10 days.

I've just spotted a brief mention on the link below that Swift are launching two panel van conversions at the NEC in Feb. They're going under the name of Swift Mondial. http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/newsItem.asp?c=1&cate=__770
No interior shots yet but the exterior looks super from the small shot on the website. Not sure if Swift have missed a trick as it would've been interesting to see what a PVC looks like with the 'trademark' Swift silver sides like the Bol/Voy/Kon stablemates.

I wonder when the Swift Gp website will be updated?

So why has it taken all us PVC MHFers 11 days to notice?

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think we must've all had our heads in a bucket for the last 10 days.
> 
> I've just spotted a brief mention on the link below that Swift are launching two panel van conversions at the NEC in Feb. They're going under the name of Swift Mondial. http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/newsItem.asp?c=1&cate=__770
> No interior shots yet but the exterior looks super from the small shot on the website. Not sure if Swift have missed a trick as it would've been interesting to see what a PVC looks like with the 'trademark' Swift silver sides like the Bol/Voy/Kon stablemates.
> 
> I wonder when the Swift Gp website will be updated?
> 
> So why has it taken all us PVC MHFers 11 days to notice?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,the Mondial will be manufactured at the Autocruise factory and essentially will have the Rythm and Tempo layouts with variations. We had to go for white to ensure we could get delivery plus we felt we could do a good job with the graphics.Getting paint options through Fiat?peugeot is fraught with problems.We had avery successful GMex with the new Sundances being a runaway success.Best Regards Peter.


----------



## Rapide561

*PVC*

Phew Andy

I read the title and thought PVC referred to type of underwear from shops in Soho!

Swift - do you have any pics to put us out of the suspense?

Russell

Maybe the pics are top secret though - the competitors might be watching hee hee


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: PVC*



Rapide561 said:


> Phew Andy
> 
> I read the title and thought PVC referred to type of underwear from shops in Soho!
> 
> Swift - do you have any pics to put us out of the suspense?
> 
> Russell
> 
> Maybe the pics are top secret though - the competitors might be watching hee hee


Not built yet Russell!But surely we arnt allowed to show any photos as that would be deemed to be advertising?Peter.


----------



## Rapide561

*Photos*

Hello

Is it still advertising if we ask for a pic? I am not sure, but don't want to cause a ding dong anywhere.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Photos*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it still advertising if we ask for a pic? I am not sure, but don't want to cause a ding dong anywhere.
> 
> Russell


Perhaps we can get some clarification?Peter.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: PVC*



Rapide561 said:


> Phew Andy
> 
> I read the title and thought PVC referred to type of underwear from shops in Soho!
> 
> Swift - do you have any pics to put us out of the suspense?
> 
> Russell
> 
> Maybe the pics are top secret though - the competitors might be watching hee hee


Russell

It's v sad but overall I think I'd prefer a Swift branded watch or pot mug to Swift branded underwear 8O

I s'pose I should've copied the website picture and put it on my original post then it wouldn't be advertising. Oops there it is.

Doesn't sound like the Mondial has a garage in the back for a wooligans crate though.

Andy

PS with todays daily deluge Roecliffe and environs could be a water park shortly :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Water*

Hi Andy

Maybe I have a dirty mind.

Anyway, I am on dry ground at Harrogate. I am going to Boroughbridge tomorrow though for some cosmetic dentistry. I like the dental practice in Boroughbridge.

Off topic....

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Peter 

Am I correct in thinking that on the artists impression the van has body coloured front bumpers but the back bumpers are the unpainted sort.

Is that how they come from Fiat i.e front and rear bumpers not matching or is it the graphics/artistic licence? 

Andy
(wearing my anorak indoors today :roll: )


----------



## Mike48

If its a Swift I may want one especially as the manufacturer is prepared to stand up and be counted on this board. My main concern is its likely to be on a Fiat.

Another possible concern is the current trend of some PVC converters of saving money on bodywork by introducing a system of toilet cassette removal from inside the van. I hope Swift do not follow suit. If that is the case I shall have to look elsewhere.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Photos*



SwiftGroup said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is it still advertising if we ask for a pic? I am not sure, but don't want to cause a ding dong anywhere.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we can get some clarification?Peter.
Click to expand...

SWIFT is set to unveil a new range of camper vans.

It will launch its Mondial RL and Mondial GT layouts at February's National Boat Caravan and Outdoor Show.

The RL gets a parallel lounge that converts into two single or a double bed and its nearside kitchen extends to create extra workspace. The washroom is on the offside,

The GT has a front facing travelling seat with a lap and diagonal seat belt, combined with a long settee opposite to make a double bed. Its kitchen and washroom are fitted at the rear.

Both models are built on the Fiat Ducato long wheel base van with a 120bhp engine mated to a six-speed gearbox as standard. A 160bhp engine and automatic gearbox, air-conditioning and cruise control are available as an option.

The models are 6.19m in length and 2.25m wide. They come with a choice of two soft furnishing schemes and offer flexible seating that convert into two singles or one double bed in both layouts.

An optional Driver's Pack for the 120bhp model combines cab air-conditioning and cruise control.

Standard features include radio/CD player with iPod connection, electric windows and electric and heated door mirrors, immobiliser, swivelling driver and passenger seats, colour-coded front bumper and ABS brakes and driver's airbag.

The National Boat Caravan and Outdoor Show will take place at Birmingham NEC between 19 and 24 February.

Visit www.boatandcaravan.co.uk for details.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

gelathae said:


> If its a Swift I may want one especially as the manufacturer is prepared to stand up and be counted on this board. My main concern is its likely to be on a Fiat.
> 
> Another possible concern is the current trend of some PVC converters of saving money on bodywork by introducing a system of toilet cassette removal from inside the van. I hope Swift do not follow suit. If that is the case I shall have to look elsewhere.


Our toilet cassette has to be removed through a small door in our garage and in turn there's a matching door in the dog crate so you don't have to remove everything to empty the loo.

In 18 months operation we've not had any problems at all, apart from when I spilt blue all over the cassette (and me trousers) when refilling it and stupidly balancing it on the edge of the bumper. My own stupid fault.

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin

> Perhaps we can get some clarification


In this case where a member has requested that information Peter specifically for your product its not a problem 

Remember any traders on MHF can also utilise the Editorial section http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Submit_Editorial to send it in, its completely free and you can include a picture


----------



## 105062

Peter, 
Keep the price near to a tribute and watch the seat heights oh and keep the floor space at the side door clear so a wheelchair can board then we are looking at my next MH :lol: 

The front grill surrounds are always silver on the ducatos and I see that is reflected in your pic but I would rather see that colour coded and the rear bumpers left grey. That way any bumps or scrapes can be easily put "Back to Black" ( no sorry not Amy Winehouse)

Cheers
Paul


----------



## sallytrafic

Put it on a Renault (vauxhall/nissan) chassis, go on you know you want to


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> Put it on a Renault (vauxhall/nissan) chassis, go on you know you want to


 :lol: :lol: :lol: If only, Frank :wink:

gerald


----------



## oldenstar

As I said in a post some time last year, I wondered when Swift would again produce a Panel Van Conversion, especially with the current trend to downsizing, fuel costs etc., and the burgeoning sales of PVC's.
As it happened the takeover of Autocruise gives them a good basis, with the Tempo and Rythm, with which I assume they will be very similar.
What a pity if there is no version with a fixed bed, a la Adria Twin!
Probably price will preclude it anyway, but I would have really liked to buy British (and to buy Swift if only due to their attempts on this site to give proper customer service).
For those who have looked at the Autocruise vans, would it be possible to use the vans occasionally with the bed left up?
I still have not got my Mooveo, though I am told today that it should be here first week in March, so there is still time.
BTW to the Fiat knockers let me say again that I still think it is a terrific vehicle, both for cab comfort and driveability, and I have made sure that it will be the base for my next van.
Paul


----------



## maddie

sallytrafic said:


> Put it on a Renault (vauxhall/nissan) chassis, go on you know you want to


They are a bit narrower ! and in a pvc it counts a lot as I am sure you know.Would'nt you like an extra 6 ins :lol: :lol: :lol:  
terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Time*



oldenstar said:


> As I said in a post some time last year, I wondered when Swift would again produce a Panel Van Conversion, especially with the current trend to downsizing, fuel costs etc., and the burgeoning sales of PVC's.
> As it happened the takeover of Autocruise gives them a good basis, with the Tempo and Rythm, with which I assume they will be very similar.
> What a pity if there is no version with a fixed bed, a la Adria Twin!
> Probably price will preclude it anyway, but I would have really liked to buy British (and to buy Swift if only due to their attempts on this site to give proper customer service).
> For those who have looked at the Autocruise vans, would it be possible to use the vans occasionally with the bed left up?
> I still have not got my Mooveo, though I am told today that it should be here first week in March, so there is still time.
> BTW to the Fiat knockers let me say again that I still think it is a terrific vehicle, both for cab comfort and driveability, and I have made sure that it will be the base for my next van.
> Paul


Paul,give me time .I agree we need an Adria twin and other versions they should all be ready by Oct NEC.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Bumpers*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Peter
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that on the artists impression the van has body coloured front bumpers but the back bumpers are the unpainted sort.
> 
> Is that how they come from Fiat i.e front and rear bumpers not matching or is it the graphics/artistic licence?
> 
> Andy
> (wearing my anorak indoors today :roll: )


No we paint the front bumper .Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Thanks*



Tribute_650 said:


> Peter,
> Keep the price near to a tribute and watch the seat heights oh and keep the floor space at the side door clear so a wheelchair can board then we are looking at my next MH :lol:
> 
> The front grill surrounds are always silver on the ducatos and I see that is reflected in your pic but I would rather see that colour coded and the rear bumpers left grey. That way any bumps or scrapes can be easily put "Back to Black" ( no sorry not Amy Winehouse)
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


Thanks Paul.Peter


----------



## 107925

I'd happily buy British if the PVC had the layout of the Adria Twin, ie, fixed bed which lifts up and loads of storage beneath, but most importantly, if it had two rear travel seats with 3-point belts. It seems every new PVC coming out at the moment is restricted to just one travel seat in the rear. The success of the Twin has shown how much demand there is for two.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> I'd happily buy British if the PVC had the layout of the Adria Twin, ie, fixed bed which lifts up and loads of storage beneath, but most importantly, if it had two rear travel seats with 3-point belts. It seems every new PVC coming out at the moment is restricted to just one travel seat in the rear. The success of the Twin has shown how much demand there is for two.
> 
> Shaun


I can't remember if I've mentioned this before Shaun but in a Cavarno or Innovation you get 4 individual lap and diagonal belted seats and the rear seats have a good automotive 'look' about them, not just slabs of cloth covered foam.

You also get the ability for the offside seat to convert to a settee by pressing one button for it to slide into bed/bench mode and taking the double bed fill in bolster to use as the settee back.

The nearside seat also slides out to make a bed/bench for sleeping or lounging.

If you want a double you fit a small metal support bar and a wooden panel, put the bolster on top and you've got a v wide but not too long crosswise double or laying the other way, a long and wide longitudinal double.

In the Cavarno they'll even supply a pull out roof bed for kids and all in a 16ft long van.

Andy


----------



## 105062

Hi, The trouble I have found with twin beds in a van is that one person nearly always has to climb over the other to get in and out of bed. This ends up with a knee through the bed and the other person woken up. This is why we tend to use single beds but in the new Tribute one bed has to use the front passenger seat, the other is longer so in our case the OH has that and has a single cushion so is a really comfy bed. On the otherhand I quite often end up on the floor as the passenger seat spins around and the 3 separate cushions part company. Would be nice to see 2 proper single beds in a van.

I think if I was looking for permanent beds then I would head for the coachbuilt if access to the van was not an issue.
cheers 
Paul


----------



## 107925

Andy, I took a look at those models. The only one which would be long enough - given that we would also be taking two dogs with us (and one's a big bugger), is the Merc. The Horizons Unlimited Innovation 4 looked just the ticket, at an unbelievable £34,995, according to MMM's listings. Unfortunately, that price wasn't believable, as it excluded VAT. So, with a couple of necessary options, like aircon, it's well over 40 grand.

So, the problem with the HU vans, and the same for many others, is that they're just too expensive compared to the Adria Twin. So many of them are in the high 30s, then over 40 grand for a Merc. The Twin can be had with aircon for the low 30s. However, I hesitate to dive in mainly due to the negative press as to the new Ducato.

So, each time I see a new one from the Swift/Autocruise camp and there's no model with four seats, nor an alternative to the Ducato, it's back to the drawing board.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi, The trouble I have found with twin beds in a van is that one person nearly always has to climb over the other to get in and out of bed. This ends up with a knee through the bed and the other person woken up. This is why we tend to use single beds but in the new Tribute one bed has to use the front passenger seat, the other is longer so in our case the OH has that and has a single cushion so is a really comfy bed. On the otherhand I quite often end up on the floor as the passenger seat spins around and the 3 separate cushions part company. Would be nice to see 2 proper single beds in a van.
> 
> I think if I was looking for permanent beds then I would head for the coachbuilt if access to the van was not an issue.
> cheers
> Paul


I know what you mean about double beds Paul, although in ours if you're sleeping lengthways in the van you don't really have to climb over your partner. It's more of a crawl/shuffle to climb out the head end of the bed to reach the loo or kettle.

In Horizons vans the front seat swivels lock in position. The rear seat squabs are fixed to the seat base and the seat backs are firmly held to a wooden panel that is hinged to the seat frame so you can't have the 'cushions part company'. In fact the single beds have no additional cushions, they just use the squab and back of the travel seats.

In addition the front seat backs can be lowered so they fit right underneath the dash or the steering wheel/dash on the offside. We tend not to bother lowering the seat back on the drivers side because it is a fiddle to get it under the steering wheel. This obviously gives a shorter bed but as the OH is 5ft 2 she's more than happy in there. I'm 6ft 2 and with the front passenger seat horizontal under the dash the nearside bed is longer than I need, so it works out fine.

From the picture you'll see that the nearside rear seat is removable and clips to runners. This is because the van was designed for mobility use and a wheelchair can be clipped to the floor track. The offside seat is the more 'normal' design i.e. a steel framed wooden box with just one button to press to 'collapse' the seat for bed/bench use.

The removable seat is a boon as it gives more space if needed but you lose the storage you get in a seat base. Also it's a bit fiddly to unclip the seat to move it forward when making the bed up. It has to be unclipped both sides of the frame and requires two hands to manipulate each catch (and watch out for your finger ends). This normally means that you have to open the side door and get out to undo the nearside catch. Not something that you enjoy if it's pouring outside. I think if we had another we'd opt for a non-removable seat on both sides and make bedtime simpler (and less wet) 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> Andy, I took a look at those models. The only one which would be long enough - given that we would also be taking two dogs with us (and one's a big bugger), is the Merc. The Horizons Unlimited Innovation 4 looked just the ticket, at an unbelievable £34,995, according to MMM's listings. Unfortunately, that price wasn't believable, as it excluded VAT. So, with a couple of necessary options, like aircon, it's well over 40 grand.
> 
> So, the problem with the HU vans, and the same for many others, is that they're just too expensive compared to the Adria Twin. So many of them are in the high 30s, then over 40 grand for a Merc. The Twin can be had with aircon for the low 30s. However, I hesitate to dive in mainly due to the negative press as to the new Ducato.
> 
> So, each time I see a new one from the Swift/Autocruise camp and there's no model with four seats, nor an alternative to the Ducato, it's back to the drawing board.
> 
> Shaun


I agree with you about the price Shaun.

RWT quote the basic price for an Innovation as it can be used as a day van without a lot of the bits you need for a motorhome. When they're added in you find the bill is £7/8K more than list. Our van was over £36K when new and if we wanted one to the same spec now it would be over £38K.

If you go for the Merc base you pay a premium of about £4/5K over the Ford base price.

I did point out the anomaly to Steve that you can buy their 'luxury' Cavarno with oak finishes, an oven, double glazing, a washroom and larger fridge for slightly less than our specced up Innovation with birch finishes, Ford single glazing, no oven, a loo 'room' but no shower and a smaller fridge and a 2ft deep void in the back. Seems like a v expensive hole in the rear to me.

Don't get me wrong we love Tammy and the layout is the best we could find to suit us and the wooligans. For our next van we'd like two things.
1. A bit more living room, unfortunately the bigger Innovations just get bigger garages and the living space remains virtually the same throughout the range.
2. A fixed bed to save making up every night. The bigger Innovations can have a 'bed' above the garage but it's very, very high and the bed base doubles as a worktop which isn't too flexible for ancient resting bones.

We'll see what develops over the next year or so or maybe take an even closer look at the Devon Monaco.

Andy

the edit was to add the glazing info.


----------



## 105062

Hi Andy, The removal of that seat is a real nice touch. The OH needs a wheelchair so I shove a pair of ramps upto the side door and wheel her in, she can then wander around the van. This was one of the big plusses for the Tribute and was the only reason we did not go for the Adria Twin as the seating arrangements do no allow for a chair to board. It was a shame as you could get air con as an option with the twin and Barrons had them in stock but their techy chaps could not overcome the access problem for us, hence I get all excited when I see removable seats!
Cheers
Paul


----------



## b6x

*Re: Bumpers*



SwiftGroup said:


> No we paint the front bumper .Peter


Hi Peter. Do you actually paint them in-house? or get a local spray shop to do it? I'm thinking of getting mine done, but not sure on the best way to go about it. Wasn't sure on the durability of spraying a black plastic bumper.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## Guest

SwiftGroup said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just spotted a brief mention on the link below that Swift are launching two panel van conversions at the NEC in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,the Mondial will be manufactured at the Autocruise factory .
Click to expand...

So that's why we didn't see any prototypes running around when we visited the factory......

Tco


----------



## maddie

Hi Steve, you have to get a special 2 part primer to paint the bumper with then normal car paint.I cannot remember its name but a car paint shop will know,i think it was about 15 quid for half ltr which i hardly used any
terry
edit I also think I had to paint it within a couple of hours, or was this bare ali?


----------



## rowley

Peter wrote--I agree we need an Adria twin 

Don't upset me! :wink: If you need any suggestions for improving the Twin just ask.


----------



## rowley

Andy wrote--We'll see what develops over the next year or so or maybe take an even closer look at the Devon Monaco.

I looked at the Monaco/Monte Carlo. The wardrobe was only about 6 inches wide and storage space seemed to be limited if you required two rear belted seats. I thought that the toilet compartment was quite primitive compared with the Twins. I asked Devon if they would fit a mini oven/grill instead of the full size cooker to allow more storage and they quoted me a ridiculous price to do it.


----------



## oldenstar

> I looked at the Monaco/Monte Carlo. The wardrobe was only about 6 inches wide and storage space seemed to be limited if you required two rear belted seats. I thought that the toilet compartment was quite primitive compared with the Twins. I asked Devon if they would fit a mini oven/grill instead of the full size cooker to allow more storage and they quoted me a ridiculous price to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> The only alternative to the Adria Twin & Devon Monaco I have seen are the Moncayo Liberty Vans sold by Davan in Somerset.
> Can't remember which is which, but one has the rear fixed bed and the other a rear lounge. Both have a front diner/lounge.
> I really liked the quality of these vans, but just couldn't do a deal to suit me. Worth a look?
Click to expand...


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Bumpers*



b6x said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we paint the front bumper .Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter. Do you actually paint them in-house? or get a local spray shop to do it? I'm thinking of getting mine done, but not sure on the best way to go about it. Wasn't sure on the durability of spraying a black plastic bumper.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Steve
Click to expand...

We spray them in house any reputable vehicle body shop will be able to do them for you.Peter.


----------



## ingram

Some of you may like to have a look at this PVC for sale on Ebay: quite an interesting and good quality conversion with a fixed bed, on a 2006 Ducato:

Ebay item number 250206308568

enjoy .....

Harvey
ps. it is not mine and it is nothing to do with me so this is not an advert


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

ingram said:


> Some of you may like to have a look at this PVC for sale on Ebay: quite an interesting and good quality conversion with a fixed bed, on a 2006 Ducato:
> 
> Ebay item number 250206308568
> 
> enjoy .....
> 
> Harvey
> ps. it is not mine and it is nothing to do with me so this is not an advert


It looks a super van, the finish looks immaculate and with only 2K miles


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Bumpers*



SwiftGroup said:


> b6x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we paint the front bumper .Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter. Do you actually paint them in-house? or get a local spray shop to do it? I'm thinking of getting mine done, but not sure on the best way to go about it. Wasn't sure on the durability of spraying a black plastic bumper.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We spray them in house any reputable vehicle body shop will be able to do them for you.Peter.
Click to expand...

It's a good advantage to have a grey metallic panel van that almost matches the standard Ford plastic bumpers. It takes a good hard look to see they're not painted to match the body.
It's best to give them a regular dressing of bumper care which fetches them up with a slight sheen.
Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

There's a bigger and clearer picture of a new Mondial in a full page ad on Page 79 of the new March issue of Practical Motorhome.

I've tried to access the featured mondialrange.co.uk website but it isn't up and running yet. I also noticed that the Mondial models are to be sold through Swift, Bessie and Ace dealers which is a good idea, rather than limiting them to the dealers of just one of the Swift Gp brands. 

Andy


----------



## 90127

The only alternative to the Adria Twin & Devon Monaco I have seen are the Moncayo Liberty Vans sold by Davan in Somerset.
Can't remember which is which, but one has the rear fixed bed and the other a rear lounge. Both have a front diner/lounge.
I really liked the quality of these vans, but just couldn't do a deal to suit me. Worth a look?[/quote]

we found the same thing when we wanted to downsize from our Compass Buccaneer 5 berth.
We saw the Libert van and hubby liked the drive. I didnt get to try the front as the salesman said he had to be in the passenger seat for insurance purposes :roll: :roll: ..but I found the ride in the dining area VERY comfy,probably the best I had tried.
the only downside was the very small amount of available floor space for moving about the van,but that might just have been because we had a large van
.Anyway, we went to do the deal but the trade in we were offered was absolutely ridiculously low coz the salesman had never heard of our van !!
We tried really hard to close the deal but like you couldnt reach an agreement. It must be a Moncayo trait :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

teddy said:


> The only alternative to the Adria Twin & Devon Monaco I have seen are the Moncayo Liberty Vans sold by Davan in Somerset.
> Can't remember which is which, but one has the rear fixed bed and the other a rear lounge. Both have a front diner/lounge.
> I really liked the quality of these vans, but just couldn't do a deal to suit me. Worth a look?


we found the same thing when we wanted to downsize from our Compass Buccaneer 5 berth.
We saw the Libert van and hubby liked the drive. I didnt get to try the front as the salesman said he had to be in the passenger seat for insurance purposes :roll: :roll: ..but I found the ride in the dining area VERY comfy,probably the best I had tried.
the only downside was the very small amount of available floor space for moving about the van,but that might just have been because we had a large van
.Anyway, we went to do the deal but the trade in we were offered was absolutely ridiculously low coz the salesman had never heard of our van !!
We tried really hard to close the deal but like you couldnt reach an agreement. It must be a Moncayo trait :lol: :lol:[/quote]

It's v odd that the same thing has happened to two potential customers for the same sort of van. Perhaps there's high demand and the Davan bosses want to milk it for as much as possible. Or perhaps the salesman isn't good at spotting when he's losing a sale, until too late.


----------



## trevd01

Dedicated website now running at:

http://www.mondialrange.co.uk

PDF flyer to download, plus enquiry form.


----------



## 90127

Steamdrivenandy said:


> teddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only alternative to the Adria Twin & Devon Monaco I have seen are the Moncayo Liberty Vans sold by Davan in Somerset.
> Can't remember which is which, but one has the rear fixed bed and the other a rear lounge. Both have a front diner/lounge.
> I really liked the quality of these vans, but just couldn't do a deal to suit me. Worth a look?
> 
> 
> 
> we found the same thing when we wanted to downsize from our Compass Buccaneer 5 berth.
> We saw the Libert van and hubby liked the drive. I didnt get to try the front as the salesman said he had to be in the passenger seat for insurance purposes :roll: :roll: ..but I found the ride in the dining area VERY comfy,probably the best I had tried.
> the only downside was the very small amount of available floor space for moving about the van,but that might just have been because we had a large van
> .Anyway, we went to do the deal but the trade in we were offered was absolutely ridiculously low coz the salesman had never heard of our van !!
> We tried really hard to close the deal but like you couldnt reach an agreement. It must be a Moncayo trait :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's v odd that the same thing has happened to two potential customers for the same sort of van. Perhaps there's high demand and the Davan bosses want to milk it for as much as possible. Or perhaps the salesman isn't good at spotting when he's losing a sale, until too late.[/quote]

Just thought Id better clarify that it wasnt Davan I dealt with .It was something like Trent valley.... All I remember was it was right beside a Dobbies garden centre.


----------

